# 29 Gallon Reef Tank



## vquinnt (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got my first tank and am planning on making it a reef Tank, I understand that I need to wait until the tank Cycles and everything before I start loading anything in there but do have a few questions.

1)what are good types of fish considering its only 29 gallons and a reef tank.

2) what is a good cleaning crew line up I can get (numbers and types) and how soon should I be adding.

3) What are good types of coral to start with (easy to care) and is coral or fish typicall added first or does it matter?

I am thnakfull for any help possible.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

after your tank cycles you should get an algae bloom. it will pretty much happen over night.

then you can add your first members of your clean up crew.
id start with 8 astrea snails and 8 cerith snails ( these arnt concrete numbers, you can get however many you'd like ) keep in mind you'll want a enough food for them or they will start to die off, you can always simply add more as you need them. scarlet hermit crabs are cool but some people avoid hermits because they sometimes attack snails for their shells. if you choose hermits, keep plenty of empty shells in different sizes around your tank.
for fish you can always go with the typical pair of clownfish, they are hardy fish and good to begin with ( you DO NOT need an anemone for them, and before even considering one i suggest hours if not days or weeks of research lol )
with fish you'll want nassarius snails- they are good at scavenging uneaten foods.
skunk cleaner shrimp i think are very interesting, but shrimp in general are sensitive critters.. carefully acclimate them.
as for corals kenya tree, mushrooms, xenia and zoanthus are probally some of the "easier" corals but for any of this i suggest LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of research.... trust me it will save you LOTS and LOTS of time and headaches down the road. GOODLUCK and asking questions puts you on the right start!


----------

